# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  المريخ حامل اللقب VS الهلال الهارب من النسخة الماضية

## امام اباتي

*اليوم : الأحد 19/10/2014
المكان : استاد الخرطوم
الزمان : الساعة 8:00م
القناة الناقلة :  قوون
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*النتيجة المتوقعة 
شخصيا اتوقعها تعادل أو فوز ال..... 1/0
والله اعلم 
محجوووووووز
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البوست محجوز لأكبر الكجاجين
شيخ كته
الشمشار
ساره سيف
أحمر مكة
وبقية الاشبال
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*المريخ حامل اللقب VS الهلال الهارب من النسخة الماضيةشخصيا اتوقعها تعادل أو فوز ال..... 1/0

من هسى وبالوضع ده ختيت الصفر فى جانب المريخ والواحد فى جانب الهلال يا إمام يا أكبر كج

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

المريخ حامل اللقب VS الهلال الهارب من النسخة الماضيةشخصيا اتوقعها تعادل أو فوز ال..... 1/0

من هسى وبالوضع ده ختيت الصفر فى جانب المريخ والواحد فى جانب الهلال يا إمام يا أكبر كج




عااااااااارف
يعني اﻻ اكتب الهلال  غالبنا وﻻ شنو يافوزي ؟؟
اطمئن يا زول كان طلعت تعادل ضربات الترجيح نحكها معاهم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎء الله غالبين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزعيم منتصر بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ان شاء الله يا امام كراعك خضرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*البوست دا  اشم فيه ريحة كاس
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم باذن الله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم فى مباراة الغد\
                        	*

----------


## عزالدين كواب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					









اللهم آمين .. اللهم آمين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المبين يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*بالتوفيق للمريخ يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*قووووووون 
الهدف الاول للمريخ احرزه تراوري في اخر 5 دقائق من الزمن الرسمي .
يا رب تنتهي على هذا . 
دعواتكم ي صفوة .
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ في هذه المباراة الهامة جدا
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد طارق

*اتوقعها  0/2 تراروري والباشا
*

----------


## حسن ابوالكل

*ان شاءالله منتصرين0/1
                        	*

----------


## ود الكندو

*يومك ي زعيم
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

* ان شاءالله منتصرين 3-1وانغا هدفين وتراري هدف 

*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*امام الله يستر احسن كان احمر مكة 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم 
*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*آمل من الإخوة الأفاضل الإكثار من الدعاء أولاً
ثم من صفوة الداخل الزحف نحو إستاد الخرطوم وتحويله إلى نارٍ مشتعلة طوال زمن المباراة وعدم الاكتفاء بالفرجة والنقد
ومهما كانت مجريات المباراة يجب التشجيع وبقوة وفرض هيبتكم داخل وخارج الملعب ..
اللهم انصر المريخ..
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق للزعيم في مباراة اليوم 

*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ألحقونا سرييع يا أهل الفزعة ... دايرين تردد قناة قوون ... ورابط البث المباشر للقناة لو سمحتوا
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد اللطيف ودبلال
					

ألحقونا سرييع يا أهل الفزعة ... دايرين تردد قناة قوون ... ورابط البث المباشر للقناة لو سمحتوا



222233322222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ياود الرياض ولا زول  (هبَّبنا)
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الناس كلها فى الأستاد ولا شنو ... ونحن البرة البلد دي يعني مانحضر معاكم ههههههه
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## asimayis

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااارب نصرك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم فرح قلوب الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 9 (9 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مريخابي صميم,انور عبدون,ابو دعاء,احمد الحلفاوى,eabuali,ezoo2t,سامرين,علي ابراهيم الجنيد+
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺑﺴﻤﻜ اللهم
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لسه مابدت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سبعة دقائق مضت على بداية المبارة والنتيجة التعادل دون أهداف
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الخبر شنو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*البث متقطع وغير مستقر بصورة مقززة
*

----------


## سامرين

*قوون احسن منها الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*ناس قون ديل عاملين ليهم يوم مفتوح فى القناة من الصباح ونسوا يدرّبوا المهندسين بتاعينهم ديل على البث وللا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*والله ناس قون ديل اجيبو المرض. ...قطعت
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بث متقطع من قوووون 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قويه من المريخ تتحول لركنيه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 12 
المريخ 0
الهلال 0 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه للهلال 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه لمصلحة المريخ مع راجي 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 20 (20 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

محمد النادر, نادرالداني+, محمد حسين سيد عثمان, مريخابي صميم, الدسكو, الشائب, انور عبدون, ابراهيم عطية بابكر+, ابو دعاء+, eabuali, ezoo2t+, حسن ابوالكل, Jimmy_Doe, kramahmad, سامرين+, شيكو مدريد+, شرقاوي+, علي سنجة+, عادل حسبو+, عبد المنعم خليفة+


*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*يارب نصرك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د 15 
المريخ 0
الهلال 0 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم نصرك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*عك من الطرفين واخطاء تمرير
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الجمهور يغلي كالمرجل 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قون من بكري المدينه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يسجل الهدف الاول من عدم رقابه من دفاع المريخ 

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الخبر شنو قطعت عندنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 20
المريخ 0
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*لاحول  لا قوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رأسية بكري المدينة تضع الهلال في المقدمة
 المريخ 0
الهلال 1

*

----------


## kramahmad

*المباراه مهمه جدا لانه الفوز في هذه المباراه معناه قمه الممتاز ح تكون اسهل نسيبا للفائز
*

----------


## kramahmad

*حسيبي الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده عاليه من تراوري 
الدقيقه 24 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قوووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
ضفر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضفر يسجل هدف التعادل 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضفر يسجل هدف التعادل في الدقيقه 25 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 26 
المريخ 1
الهلال 1

*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 22 (22 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

محمد النادر, Abu - Khalid+, محمد حسين سيد عثمان, الدسكو, انور عبدون, ابراهيم عطية بابكر+, ابو دعاء+, احمد الحلفاوى+, احمر لا تكلمنى, eabuali, ezoo2t+, golden, kramahmad, mohammed_h_o+, Muhammed, سامرين+, شرقاوي+, زول هناك+, علي سنجة+, عادل حسبو+, عبد المنعم خليفة+, ود الرياض


*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم زد وبارك
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الحمد لله يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لمسة يد للمريخ والحكم يساند الهلال ويمررها 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب يارب الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه للمريخ مع ابراهومه 
د29 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*اها بداء الكلام الاعوج
*

----------


## golden

*وديدي نيتو سودة للمريخ الله يكفينا شر التحكيم
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*قطعت للمره الالف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## golden

*العجايز ديل دايرين يصفو ابراهومة وتراوري
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قويه من كاريكا يتصدى لها جمال سالم 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 32 
المريخ 1
الهلال 1

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده من سيدي بيه ويتصدى لها جمال سالم 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكثرو من الدعاء ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عكسيه خطيره للهلال من نفس المكان الذي سجل منها الهدف الاول نتمنى ان يتماسك الدفاع ويغطي الاخطاء 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تصويبه زاحفه من الهلال لكن تمر بسلام 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تصويبه من الشغيل لكن يبدع فيها جمال سالم 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضغط هلالي وربنا يستر 

الدقيقه 38

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*عندنا مشكلة في الطرف اليمين فداسي بيتقدم كتير وبي راحة شديدة ياريت الجهاز ينتبه ليها
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ابراهومه على أرضية الملعب ربنا يقوموا بالسلامه 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ربنا يحفطك ياجمال في مشكلة في الوسط فراغ كبيييير
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 40 والتعادل الايجابي يسيطر على ارجاء المباراه 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*توليف الاطراف مشكلة خصمت من الفريق ماقادرين يدافعو كويس ولا دعمو الهجوم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## golden

*العجايز ديل دايرين يصفو ابراهومة وتراوري
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*إذا إنتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل المريخ سيلعب أحسن في الشوط الثاني وسينتصر
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخااااااااااااااالفه للمريخ 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بطاقه صفراء 
علي جعفر 
سيسيه 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*في مشكلة في الطرف اليمين ضفر ضعيف دفاعيا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كره خطيره للهلال تمر للركنيه 

*

----------


## mub25

*ارتكا مافى
علاء تايه
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*ان شاء الله 
النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تصويبه قويه من بكري المدينه يتصدى جمال سالم 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*45 دقيقه 
المريخ 1
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل الايجابي 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*ياريت واحد يعمل لينا ملخص للشوط
*

----------


## golden

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 28 (28 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

محمد النادر, a7med, Aladdin, ali sirag, النزير+, احمر لا تكلمنى, diaamahi, بكرى النورمحمدخير, ezoo2t+, golden, د.ابوبكر, حسن بشير+, kramahmad, majdi, mohammed_h_o+, mub25+, najma+, سامرين+, ساكواها, شرقاوي+, RED PLANET+, sonstar+, علي ابراهيم الجنيد+, علي سنجة+, عبد المنعم خليفة+, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, ود محمد على+, ود الرياض


*

----------


## ود الرياض

*التشكيلة غير متجانسة ابدا الاطراف لا تقوم بادوارها 
هنالك فراغ في وسط الملعب وتوهان للفريق الدفاع ايضا لا يقوم بالتغطية مان تو مان وسط الهلال مرتاح جدا ولا يوجد ضغط علي حامل الكرة وصوبو اكتر من كرة خطيرة علي مرمي المريخ ولو لا براعة جمال سالم لاستقبلنا اكتر من هدف 
يجب علي الجهاز الفني اعادة ترتيب الاوراق من جديد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 32 (32 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

محمد النادر, a7med, Aladdin, ali sirag, مريخابى واعتز+, النزير+, الدسكو, ابراهيم عطية بابكر+, احمد سليمان احمد, احمر لا تكلمنى, diaamahi, بكرى النورمحمدخير, ezoo2t+, golden, د.ابوبكر, حسن بشير+, kramahmad, majdi, mohammed_h_o+, mub25+, najma+, سامرين+, ساكواها, زياد-ودالفضل, شرقاوي+, RED PLANET+, sonstar+, علي ابراهيم الجنيد+, علي سنجة+, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, ود محمد على+, ود الرياض+


*

----------


## kramahmad

*شكرا يا ود الرياض 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

التشكيلة غير متجانسة ابدا الاطراف لا تقوم بادوارها 
هنالك فراغ في وسط الملعب وتوهان للفريق الدفاع ايضا لا يقوم بالتغطية مان تو مان وسط الهلال مرتاح جدا ولا يوجد ضغط علي حامل الكرة وصوبو اكتر من كرة خطيرة علي مرمي المريخ ولو لا براعة جمال سالم لاستقبلنا اكتر من هدف 
يجب علي الجهاز الفني اعادة ترتيب الاوراق من جديد



كلامك صحيح الحبيب ودالرياض والهلال وجد راحته في الطرف الايمن للمريخ والايسر للهلال نتمنى ان ينظر المدرب الى هذا الامر 
*

----------


## golden

*الارهاق تملك الجلافيط
دعم وانقا وتراوري هو الحل 
فيصل موسى والباشا هم سر التفوق باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المريخ تائه 
الهلال يستلم زمام المباراه منذ البدايه 
وسط المريخ لا وجود له 
اخطاء التمرير بالجمله 
بصراحه الهلال كان يستحق ان ينهى الشوط الاول لصالحه 
اتمنى ان ينصلح الحال بعد دخول ابكر لوسط الملعب 
لا يوجد انسجام بين امير وباسكال اسفر عن الهدف الاو ل للهلال 
لاعبى وسط الهلال شكلوا خطوره دائمه على دفاع وحارس المرمى 
تراورى خارج الخدمه الى حين 
وانغا يفتقر المسانده والباص المحسن 
عموما شوط انتهى تعادليا وهو مكسب لنا عطا على الاداء 
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*في مشكلة في الطرف اليمين ضفر ضعيف دفاعيا
                        	*

----------


## maxx48

*يااااارب  انصر  المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*المريخ سيئ جدا .. راجى والان وانغا خارج الخدمة .. وتراورى ماسورة كبيرة لاعب مدلّع زيادة عن اللزوم ان شاءاالله يدقوهو عشان يطلع .. ضفر ضعيف الجانب الايمن الكورة كانت محتاجة الباشا فى الوسط الايمن للحد من تقدم معاوية فداسى .. على جعفر دائما ينسى انه ظهير ايسر ويميل للعمق تاركا التغطية فى خانته .. الله يستر بس شكل الفريق لا يطمئن أبدا لأنه كالعادة ايمن سعيد هو الوحيد فى الملعب حتى الآن (وابراهومة قبل اصابته)
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بداية الشوط الثاني 

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*رأسيه من الشغيل تمر اعلى العارضه 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*48 دقيقه 
المريخ 1
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الهدف كان مسؤولية باسكال لأنه كان الأقرب لبكرى ثم ان ضفر لم يلعب طرف يمين من قبل وعلاء وتراورى غير موجودين ووسط الهلال مرتاح    لو ينزل رمضان عجب والباشا او فيصل موسى والباشا يمكن ينصلح الحال شوية الهلال كان افضل والحارس جمال سالم متألق ونجم الشوط الأول 
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركلة جزاء للهلال 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يا ستااااااااااااااااااااااار استر 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*52 دقيقه والمباراه تعادل ايجابي وهنأك ركلة ترجيح للهلال 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يتقدم سيسيه لركلة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*لا رادي لا تلفزيون 


ادونا الخبر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الهلال يضيع ركلة جزاء 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الحمد لله مرت ركلة الجزاء بسلاااااااااااااااااام 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*صداها جمال
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بطل يا جمال
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 56 
المريخ 1
الهلال 1

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*صدتها.القائم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركلة الجزاء اصطدمت بالعارضه 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*صداها ولا طارت
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لمين يا برهان ومحسن نظل كدا شوفو حل
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياجماعة ادونا تقرير للشوط التاني ماشفنا فيهو حاجة الله يرضي عليكم وينصركم وهل في ضربة جزا صحيحة ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج تراوري 
دخول عنكبه 
الدقيقه 61 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*معقول استبدال تراوري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله كلنا على اعصابنا
*

----------


## ود الرياض

*دي مباراة عنكبة
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يلا يا ابو العناكب انشاء الله كراعك خضراء
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب هدف 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووون من ايمن سعيد 
الدقيقه 65

*

----------


## kramahmad

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ايمن سعيد يتقدم للمريخ بركلة جزاء بعد ان صداها المعز وتابعها ايمن سعيد للمرمي 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 67 
المريخ 2 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب يارب يارب يارب تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري المدينة اعتدى علي ايمن سعيد بلكمة
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*الزمن كم والنتيجه كم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*طرد محسن سيد خارج ارضية الملعب 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بطاقه صفراء لإيمن سعيد 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*يارب التالت يارب التالت
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 72 
المريخ 2 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياناس ربنا يكفينا شر وديدي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركله حره غير مباشره للمريخ داخل خط 18 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي عبد العاطي يضيف الهدف الثالث
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*راجي عبدالعاطي يسجل الهدف الثالث 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 20 (20 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,محمد النادر+,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز+,النزير,الدسكو,الصادق هبانى,انور عبدون,احمر لا تكلمنى,diaamahi,بكرى النورمحمدخير,Jimmy_Doe,majdi,mohammed_h_o,شيكو مدريد,شرقاوي,red_yellow,كاكاو,عادل الناصر,ود الرياض
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 75 
المريخ 3 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحمد لله رب االعالمين
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

*

----------


## ود الرياض

*خشمك فيهو اللبن يا ود النادر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 78 
المريخ 3 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه للمريخ وضفر على أرضية الملعب 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شي في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبين بقدرتك يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الدقيقه81 والنتيجه ثلاثيه مريخيه مقابل هدف
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج وانغا 
دخول عبده جابر 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الله  الله  الله   متين  جابو  التالت  الحمد  لله  
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب  
باقي  كن للنهايه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*83 دقيقه 
المريخ 3 
الهلال 1

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*المذيع ده مالو زعلان كده وحماسو قل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 86 
المريخ 3 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*87 دقيقه 
المريخ 3
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفه لصالح المريخ 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*89 دقيقه 
المريخ 3 
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*3 دقائق وقت بدل ضائع 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*91 دقيقه 
المريخ 3
الهلال 1 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تبقت 10 ثواني
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبارك علي المريخ كأس السودان
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نهاية المباراة بفوووووووووز المريخ بثلاثيه لهدف 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه وانتصار تاريخى للمريخ على البراطيش 3/1
الف مبروك للصفوه وعقبال كاس الممتاز
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر
الف مبروك لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الف الف مبرووووووك وتحقق حلمي وقلت ليكم بذكركم
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*الحمد لله رب االعالمين
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*الف مليون مبروك للصفوة ولابد ان نحيي الابطال الذين طالما انتقدناهم والتحية لمحسن وبرهان صائدي الكوؤس
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الف مبروك لفخر البلد وزعيمها الاوحد وعقبال كأس الممتاز بأذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## ودالبورت

*مليوووووووووووون مبروووووووووووووك 
فرحتونا الله يفرحكم
عقبال الممتاز ان شاء الله

*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ
مبروك
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف مبروووووووك ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم و لكل الصفوة 

شكراً إمام العريس الفأل الحسن مباراة الممتاز برضو مسنودة ليك
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم و لكل الصفوة 

شكراً إمام العريس الفأل الحسن مباراة الممتاز برضو مسنودة ليك



بعد الحمد الله والشكر لله 
اويد العم الحوشابي في اسناد المبارات المتبقية 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*قلنا إذا المريخ لعب الشوط الأول سيئ وإنتهي بالتعادل فهو لا محال سينتصر في الشوط الثاني علي العجائز ديل ... المريخ روح وشباب 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

* الف الف مبروك لزعيم الكرة 
انتصار تاريخى 
اثلج الصدور
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*الله اكبر الله اكبر والحمد لله الذى نصرنا على الجلافيط فى الكاس المعروف دياره اما كاس حكام صلاح ففيه  العاب خفية  ولكن انشاء الله النصر لنا   الحكم بينه وبين ايمن سعيد اربعة امتار وشايف ماذا فعل بكرى ولكن لازم يرضى صلاح محمد صالح عشان يضمن يحكم  والمفروض معاقبة الحكم رقم انه فى العموم كان جيد جدا  وكان شجاع فى احتساب ركلات الجزاء  ونقول الف مبرووووووووووووووووك وعقبال الكاس التانى بإذن الله  
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على الفوز والتهانى للجميع وعقبال الممتاز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هل شاهدتم اين كان يقف بكرى المدينة  عندما اراد ايمن تنفيذ ضربة الجزاء كانت رجله اقرب من 10سم من رجل ايمن ماذا كان ينوى العلم عند الله ولكنه خبيث 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ود الرياض وشيكو مدريد  ذكرتونى مشجع هلالى كان يحضر المباراة بالملعب ولكن اذا استلم كمال عبدالوهاب الكرة يغطى راسه ويسأل  فكاها   فكاها    ولا لا اكن ماقالوا ليه فكاها ما بقدر يعاين والكرة فى رجل د. كمال عبدالوهاب   والله زمن 
*

----------


## ezzeo

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه الف مبروووووووووك يا حبايب والله الليلة جنس جرسة على و رجفة عجيبة ، بعد الكورة ركبنا العربية و مشينا الاستاد و دى دخلتى و أولادى لقيتهم كلهم فى انتظارى طبعا خايفيين على من جيهة و منتظرين الاحتفال بى جيهة تانية لانهم متعودين على الاحتفال و ما فى نووووووم الا العندهم دوام بعد يشيلو نصيبهم من غنيمة الاحتفالية بالانتصار بنديهم الاذن ... هاكم عزومة مراكبية إتفضلوا معانا ههههههههه الله مااااا أحلى الانتصار ومااااااأحلى الزعيم والاحتفال بعد الانتصااااار على بنى زرقان اااااااااااااااااااااااه
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*مريخنا  عزة    وفخر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*الفال  السمح  إمام أباتي   
*

----------

